# [Sig Req] Neji Huyuuga for me, anyone?



## Agjsdfd (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey,
anyone wants to do a Neji Hyuuga sig for me, with Kamui written on it?
Would be nice if similar to my avatar.

Here are the pics


----------

